# Constant following



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I find that males(whatever the breed) is much more glued up to me/us than the females!.My male still does that and he's 6 yrs old!.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Our Penny is 6 1/2 and she is MY shadow, not so much for Penny's Dad. I feel bad that I'm not going very far and not doing anything very exciting...going to the bedroom to get a tissue...but she's convinced that we might do something REALLY FUN and she'll miss out if she lags behind!

I take it as a compliment...we must be way more fun than I thought. I hope she never outgrows it!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, Rookie is still doing it at 18 months old. Even if he is completely zonked out asleep, if I get up and go from the living room to the kitchen, he'll follow me. I have learned not to trip over him though!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Goldens like to be with their people. My guys follow me from room to room.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Rusty will wake out of a dead sleep to follow me up or down stairs or into another room. I think its cute, lol


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I havent been to the bathroom or shower by myself in at least 15 years. Even my cat follows me, I think she thinks she is a golden.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Yup, Merlin does this too. I find myself trying to sneak around when he's asleep so he doesn't get up! Crazy! LOL


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> I havent been to the bathroom or shower by myself in at least 15 years. Even my cat follows me, I think she thinks she is a golden.


Sort of a little off-topic, but not really... but one of my cats does that too... I mean, he follows us in to the bathroom when we go shower and then waits for us there the whole time on the mat, and then as soon as we get out, he licks our legs to help us dry! I find that so cute!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Shortcake, that's a cute story. Our Penny used to wait on the mat too and do the licking thing.

I think your kitty thinks you need a kitty-mom!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Yes both our goldens do that and our cats too.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

LOL, I just posted the same thing yesterday and Sienna is 19 months! I always feel bad when I'm just doing something quickly... but it also makes it hard to get things done. It's always me-she will only go after DH if she hears him go outside LOL.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=43377


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

My Zoey does the same! She is with me no matter what room I am in.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

I have 4 "shadows" of the furry kind, lol, 6 month old, 3 yro, 4 yro, and 8 yro, and a 4 yro 2 legged shadow. I use a "beep beep" command, and they move, and a "back up" command when they've followed me into tight quarters, lol


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I have 4 dogs and yes they all follow me where ever I go, Like Carol said I have not had a shower in years without dogs in there with me...LOL


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Camden is my constant shadow in the house... even if I only run to the next room for a second he's right behind me. He'll occasionally follow Andy around, but it's usually me. Park has never been big into following us... he kind of does his own thing, unless we have food... then he's up your butt. Tyson (our current foster) is a shadow just like Camden and heaven forbid he miss one movement I make!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

I've always loved how " velcro " my dogs are.. Not always easy when you are trying to work, but I love it.


----------

